# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Taken advantage of?

## SmileyFace

Okay, I apologize ahead of time if this post is ridiculously long. I'm curious to see what you guys have to say. I think this'll  more so be a rant if anything... and I need to get it off my chest. Don't think it'll make me feel any better because I am pretty stressed over this overall.

I graduated from college in December with a degree in journalism, and I've been looking for work since then. It's stressful. I've sent out many applications and such, but nobody's ever gotten back to me. Not even an interview. So I edited my resume and it looks so much better now, so I'm hoping someone will at least get back to me and go from there.

In the meantime, I've been in desperate need of something to do throughout the week. I just sit at home all day browsing the web. Only time I'd leave the house is to go to the gym in the morning. It is incredibly boring and frustrating. So I was looking into volunteer work 2 weeks ago. I came across a post from a museum in Los Angeles County asking for a volunteer writer for their monthly newsletter. I was so happy I came across this, thinking this is the perfect opportunity for me to do journalism-related work so I can expand my work experience as far as the journalism field goes.

So I sent them my resume and dropped off my application. When I dropped off my application, I also had a brief chat with the manager there as well... and things seemed to be quite good. Fast forward days later, her assistant sends me an email saying they would like me to redesign their entire web site from scratch as it is rather outdated. I wasn't too happy about this. Yes, I have web/graphic design experience. Yes, I put it on my resume -- but it didn't mean I am looking for design work (doesn't help that I've had 6 yrs of design experience here). I just simply wanted to be honest and list all the work experience I have in general. I didn't say anything, as far as whether or not I accept the duty. I just asked what program they had used to make this site and so forth. I didn't want to say "Yes, sure!" and later have to backtrack and say "No, I cannot do that." And of course, I really do not want to.

I applied to be a writer. Not a designer. Plus -- making an entire web site from scratch is hard work. It's the kind of work you'd have a paid employee do. No way am I doing this for free. Maybe if I was a student in need of something to add onto their design portfolio, sure. Or if I was extremely well off and wanted to do something on the side even for free, sure.

But I'm not a graphic design student. I was in college before I changed to journalism though, but that is my point. I don't do web and graphic design anymore. And -- I'm in desperate need of money. I (literally) cannot afford to do such work for free. Making a web site is tougher than journalism work even...

So I'm just rather annoyed about this. I just can't help but feel I'm about to be taken advantage of. I don't mean to boast or anything, but I have more skills and experience than the average volunteer these places get. I have journalistic and web/graphic design background while everyone else is barely trying to finish high school or college... and their work experience is more than likely retail work. And this makes it easy for these places to get all excited that someone like me "wants" to work for them for free. I'm rather worried about this. In the email about the web site redesign, the assistant also asked that I come by the place this Tuesday to talk about scheduling and so forth. I don't even want to go anymore. I just want to drop everything related to the museum now. I just feel that even if they're okay with me deciding not to do their web site, it'd make the work environment awkward for me because I know they really need the site redone and such, yet I'm refusing to do it for them despite my background.

I may just go anyway, and be blunt about things... saying I will not do this without pay.

Even then, I just no longer want anything to do with them now *shrug* I don't like where this is going so far and I haven't even done any work for them yet. I told my mom about it but she doesn't understand. She thinks any experience is fine -- but it's not. If I want to be in the journalism field, I gotta at least get more journalism experience at this point. I only have 1 year experience and that is like... nothing. It's not enough to most publications (ones that pay their writers, at least). It's just strange for a journalist to apply to be a writer for a newspaper or something, and 90% of their work experience on their resume is graphic design... especially more recently. But my mom doesn't understand that. If I keep doing graphic design work, I'll gradually forget all my skills or something from journalism (i.e., reporting/writing skills), so what the hell is the point? Plus, I don't even want to do web/graphic design for the rest of my life.

I don't even know what to do. I just know I'd eventually get out of this, but I feel so stressed. I hate being in situations like this. I seem to put myself in situations like this a lot. I'd get some sort of offer I had been wanting, and I'd approach it all with pure enthusiasm. But then... the person would expect me to do way more work than originally thought, and before I know it... I'm screwed over and taken advantage of. No pay. Nothing. My mom thinks I'm just being picky and bossy (which I hate), but... really, something like this really makes me feel uncomfortable.

I feel it's making me feel even worse with how my mom is reacting. She believes any free work is good, even if you are overworked and taken advantage of. She just doesn't get it. So I just feel extremely guilty for having a problem with this museum.

----------


## Keddy

I agree, it sounds like you are being taken advantage of and it's not fair of them to have you put in that position without pay. 
There's no need to feel guilty about it, though. It's not the field you're used to, you shouldn't have to be responsible for it, plain and simple.
Maybe you and your mom could sit down and have a longer talk about it. If she thinks "any free work is good work" and that seems to be the problem with your communication with her, maybe you could try to explain your financial situation a little more and see if she can help you think of a way to either get hired somewhere that will pay you or maybe she will eventually come around and realize that this museum is taking advantage of you and she will offer some help. I don't know your mom, and I apologize if I've suggested anything that wouldn't work, but usually parents can be fairly understanding once you've laid down the point with them a few times and asked them for help. My parents always like when I ask them for help or validation and then they're more inclined to listen to me.
As for the museum, do you know anyone else who is qualified for the position they're asking for? If so, you could try explaining to that person that you feel like you've taken on too much and you're being overworked, and start by asking them if they'd like to help you out. Once they've offered to help you, you could explain (very nicely of course, so they'll be more likely to listen to you LOL) that you're having a hard time and you really don't want to do it. Maybe then they will step in and take over for you. Just a thought, I really have no idea if it would work but it's worth a shot, I suppose.
Another option I thought of is, what if you found some subtle way to show off to the staff at the museum how good you are at journalism and writing? Do you have an example of an article you've written that you could provide to them, or an assignment from college that showcases your writing skills? It's possible that if they see something like that, they will realize you're an awesome journalist and writer, and want to recruit you for that sort of a position instead.
Those are just some thoughts and ideas I had after reading your post. Sorry if I offered any advice that isn't helpful. I hope I was able to help address some of the problems you were having and offer some good suggestions. I have a lot of experience in the corporate world and I used to work in Public Relations (shoot me), so I have a lot of experience dealing with businesses, supervisors and executives if you need any advice about that.
Hope I answered some of your questions!
Let me know if I can be of any more help.
/Keddy

----------


## SmileyFace

Hi Keddy,

Thanks for the suggestions! I really appreciate it. Unfortunately, it's tough explaining things to my mother. She believes she's always right... every time. She's rather narcissistic and seems to always find every opportunity to make me feel bad and guilty. I'll try again tonight during dinner... explaining to her (and dad) that it doesn't make much sense to pick up graphic design work when I'm in much more need of journalistic experience. I hope telling them this would work: "If I don't get more journalism experience on my resume, how am I ever going to land a job in the field? You want me to get a job, do you?" I sure hope it helps because I don't need someone to be so stubborn and negative as I already have a lot on my plate as is.





> As for the museum, do you know anyone else who is qualified for the position they're asking for? If so, you could try explaining to that person that you feel like you've taken on too much and you're being overworked, and start by asking them if they'd like to help you out. Once they've offered to help you, you could explain (very nicely of course, so they'll be more likely to listen to you LOL) that you're having a hard time and you really don't want to do it. Maybe then they will step in and take over for you.



I'm not exactly understanding this LOL! So when you have time to clarify, that'd be awesome. I'll just take a shot at what I think you meant. I personally do not know anyone at the museum. I've only met the facility's operating manager. Her assistant (which I won't meet IRL until Tuesday) also said that they do not have anyone at the museum that knows web and graphic design. As far as friends and acquaintances go, I do know a few people who know web and graphic design, but they're already holding down a full-time job and other things they're better off sticking to than working for free.

On my resume (as well as in my email to them weeks ago), I did link them to my writing portfolio. I am going to assume they read through the articles I posted (I hope they did, at least). I'm definitely willing to show them that I am capable of writing a good article, especially when it involves historical background of a city. At this point, I'm not sure if they wanted me to write articles AND do design work... or just design work. I guess I'll find out Tuesday. I suppose it can't hurt to go and talk things out with the manager. After all, it's good communication practice for me *shrug*

I'll just see if I can show the staff that I can write, like you said. As much as I feel so ugh about this, I don't want to totally drop everything (as tempting as it is). I'd rather deal with it head on *sigh* And see where it goes...

Thanks a lot, Keddy! And no worries, your advice was wonderful. I'll definitely take some into consideration.

Uh oh... you worked in PR?  :Tongue:  Us journalists love you guys  :Tongue:

----------


## Keddy

> I'm not exactly understanding this LOL! So when you have time to clarify, that'd be awesome. I'll just take a shot at what I think you meant. I personally do not know anyone at the museum. I've only met the facility's operating manager. Her assistant (which I won't meet IRL until Tuesday) also said that they do not have anyone at the museum that knows web and graphic design. As far as friends and acquaintances go, I do know a few people who know web and graphic design, but they're already holding down a full-time job and other things they're better off sticking to than working for free.



Hi GrumpyCat, sorry for not clarifying. I meant if you have friends, classmates from college, or previous coworkers who are experienced in graphic design you could ask for their help. Or people who work at the museum who are qualified for that position.
Got it?  :;):

----------


## Keddy

> Thanks a lot, Keddy! And no worries, your advice was wonderful. I'll definitely take some into consideration.
> 
> Uh oh... you worked in PR?  Us journalists love you guys



Awh, thanks  ::): 
Glad I could be of service! LOL
And yes, I was the PR director at my last job. I also have social anxiety so it was really horrible.

----------


## SmileyFace

> Hi GrumpyCat, sorry for not clarifying. I meant if you have friends, classmates from college, or previous coworkers who are experienced in graphic design you could ask for their help. Or people who work at the museum who are qualified for that position.
> Got it?



Oh ok, I figured that's what you meant haha. But ya... as previously stated, I know people who'd definitely be qualified, but they already have things going on on their end as far as work goes. The manager said nobody else at the museum is qualified for the position as well, assuming what she said was true.

But ya... I'm just gonna go forth with the meeting Tuesday and make my boundaries clear and stick to them so I do not get taken advantage of. I'd rather deal with this head on than run away -- good practice for my SA and GAD.

Again, thank you so much for your input and advice, Keddy. Fortunately, I'm not as stressed out about this today... but I am a bit anxious still over as to how things will go if I do end up agreeing to still work there. Thing is, having web and graphic design skills is a good thing in journalism, but I just simply fear that if I have more of that on my resume, an employer will just prefer to put me in a design position rather than a writing position I applied for in the real world *shrug* I'm sure they won't do that though... but I still fear it.





> Awh, thanks 
> Glad I could be of service! LOL
> And yes, I was the PR director at my last job. I also have social anxiety so it was really horrible.



Oh dear, the perfect position for someone with SA. I'd die. How long did you work for as a PR director?

----------


## Keddy

> Oh dear, the perfect position for someone with SA. I'd die. How long did you work for as a PR director?



2 years but I left eventually. My boss had an issue with me. I like my new job a lot better.

----------


## Koalafan

Heya Grumpy! Yea the best advice that I could give is be straight up blunt and honest about the position you're interested and promptly tell them you're not interested in redesigning their website. No need to beat around the bush about this stuff! If you tell them no and explain why I'm sure they will be understanding in knowing why you want to turn down something like that...

Hope the meeting goes well!

----------


## SmileyFace

So... I had the meeting earlier today. It went well. They basically asked what duties I'm interested in doing, and I kept it clear that my main focus is writing as I got my degree in journalism. But as far as both journalism and design goes though, I told them I'd like to combine the two in some way, but not redesign their entire web site. They said they are thinking of getting a Wordpress instead of rebuilding the site from scratch, which I am totally okay with. Wordpress is super easy for me to work with.

It looks like every volunteer there does a bit of everything though, so in the end... at least I won't be redesigning their entire web site.

*But -- PLOT TWIST, people!*

I came home several minutes ago and got an email from a company asking when I am available for a brief phone interview *hyperventilates* I'm going to give this interview my all so I can just land this paid job instead of volunteering at the museum. That'd be so awesome. *hyperventilates some more* I had been waiting for this day to come. I'm so glad I redid my entire resume weeks ago where it was more detailed and professional.

----------


## Keddy

> I came home several minutes ago and got an email from a company asking when I am available for a brief phone interview *hyperventilates* I'm going to give this interview my all so I can just land this paid job instead of volunteering at the museum. That'd be so awesome. *hyperventilates some more* I had been waiting for this day to come. I'm so glad I redid my entire resume weeks ago where it was more detailed and professional.



That's awesome! Good luck and I hope you are able to get the paid job  ::): 
Keep us posted  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

I figure it's time for an update here.

So, I started the volunteer work at the museum last week. They really did keep me as a webmaster, nothing more. Just as I expected, unfortunately. I'm glad it's just 3-4 hours a week, but it's still major boredom there because there's only so much I can do to their website. I basically just sit there for 2 hours 2 days a week staring at the computer after 5-10 minutes of tinkering things on there. I was just as irritated yesterday. It was almost time for me to leave, so I was writing out a note to leave on the manager's desk (since she was at some meeting upstairs) telling her what I had exactly done today to the site (it was just minor grammar edits), and also asked if they are still considering on getting Wordpress. They were mentioning weeks ago that they may settle with that instead of having an entire new web site built from scratch. I prefer that as well. I personally wouldn't mind working on getting their Wordpress up; it's so much easier than coding an entire web site. The manager walked right in when I was done with the note, so I just threw that out and asked her face-to-face. She said they'll figure it out by Thursday and we'll go from there.

We'll go back to the volunteer stuff later. Now, on to the job I was emailed about the other day. The phone interview went well (I can't believe it was 30 minutes long). There were some Q's I felt I could answer a lot better, but the guy seemed to be impressed, so whatevers. He also gave me a test via email where I had to write a bunch of headlines for different stories coming out of the lumber, plastic packaging, and paper mill industries. Not hard at all; time consuming, but not hard. I submitted that last Monday and was anxiously waiting to hear from them. By yesterday, I was irritated, wondering when the heck they'd get back to me.

Yesterday, I was thinking of quitting the museum volunteer work and apply to freelance for a local newspaper here. But I thought, well... what if the workplace finally gets back to me about the test and I get the job? I don't want to be all "Oh, sorry, just kidding -- I have a job now. Nice knowin' ya!" Well, good thing I didn't email the local newspaper, because I just got an email from the company this morning, and the guy said I did pretty well on the test.

*jumps for joy* And he asked that I come to the company for an in-person interview *jumps for joy once more, then hyperventilates* I figured this would happen. With such a company that pays such a big salary (I will not enclose this here; only a few people I've spoken to at AXS chat know the number -- please do not share it here), there's no way they'd just hire me right away after one test. So, the interview will be next Wednesday morning and I gotta leave super early because it's at least an hour away (maybe 2 hours with heavy LA traffic).

I'm so excited. I really hope I get it. It's time I have a proper job already and be a lot more productive throughout the week, doing the kind of work I went to school for lol

As for this museum thing, I guess I'll stick it out til who-knows-when. They at least know that I may be getting a job real soon, so that's cool. My backup plan is... if I do not get the job (I sure as heck won't think this to death though; gotta be positive!), then I will quit the museum volunteer work and go freelance for the local newspaper.

But ya, I really do hope I get it. I can't believe this is happening. If I get it, landing a career 4-5 months after college is not bad at all. Wowzers.

----------


## SmileyFace

Had the interview today. 3 people interviewed me, which took about an hour. Then I took a test in the office, which also took an hour. I think things went well. They seemed to like me. They told me they'll email me some time next week about whether or not I got the job. I sure hope I got it.

----------


## L

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## SmileyFace

^LOL that made me laugh. I love that emoticon.

----------


## SmileyFace

I didn't get the job  ::(:  With how everything was going, I really thought I got it.

Fortunately, they did offer me a 3-month paid internship, which I agreed to right away. It's something at least. And they said it could lead to a full-time job if I do well.

I'd still like to quit my museum volunteer work though *shrug* Kind of a waste of time driving over there, but at the same time.. I love the people there.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I didn't get the job  With how everything was going, I really thought I got it.
> 
> Fortunately, they did offer me a 3-month paid internship, which I agreed to right away. It's something at least. *And they said it could lead to a full-time job if I do well.
> *
> I'd still like to quit my museum volunteer work though *shrug* Kind of a waste of time driving over there, but at the same time.. I love the people there.



That sounds promising! At least something good came out of it, right?

----------


## Keddy

A paid internship is better than a non-paid internship  :;): 
Just do your best with the internship and eventually they'll see they made a mistake by not hiring you. We're all rooting for you here, Smiley  ::):  Keep going  ::):

----------


## SmileyFace

> That sounds promising! At least something good came out of it, right?







> A paid internship is better than a non-paid internship 
> Just do your best with the internship and eventually they'll see they made a mistake by not hiring you. We're all rooting for you here, Smiley  Keep going



Yeah, I'm a bit bummed out about not getting the full-time job right away, but I'm overall glad a paid internship's coming out of all this. And you're right, Keddy; a paid internship is a lot better than an unpaid one. Something that really ticked me off during job hunting was coming across a lot of good internship opportunities, but not being able to apply because they require you be a current student. This is because they don't pay you, so they gotta give you something at least -- which is college credit. What a shame.

So I'm glad I'm getting a paid internship with this company. Whether or not it turns into a full-time position for me, it'll look good on my resume.

----------

